# Find the pigeon



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

It has been a while since I frequented this board, anyway, here is a pic of my pigeon hiding :
hidden pigeon


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

ikedor said:


> It has been a while since I frequented this board, anyway, here is a pic of my pigeon hiding :
> hidden pigeon


Took me a bit to find the bird,I must admit the bird is good at hiding.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow your pigeon is realy good at hide and go seek!  

I can't see him anywhere lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't find him, where is he? 

Reti


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

You can just see the top of his head and its beak. Also the tail is visible.
The pigeon looks at the camera.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*In The Box*

LOOK IN BLUE AND ORANGE BOX   GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

What fun!!! LOL. I searched high and low too and I *think* I found him and thanks to ikedor's last clue. George, look again


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> What fun!!! LOL. I searched high and low too and I *think* I found him and thanks to ikedor's last clue. George, look again


COULD BE JUST NORTH OF WHERE I THOUGHT HE WAS. THANKS BRAD.... THANKS IKEDOR


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Found pigeon*

Ikedor,

That is a tarp, and not a large trash bag, right?

Another question (joking): you do know where he is, and are not asking us for help? I could understand it if you were asking for assistance. That is one sneaky pigeon.

Larr


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny. I think I see him now. Thanks for the help 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cute picture.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Is that him peeking over ON TOP of the blue tarp?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The bird blends in well - too well - but I think I see him. Just the head that is.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I finally found the pigeon!!!! Wow, that was a good hiding job.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Still don't see him... looked in the orange and blue box... no bird... Am I blind?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cricket,

He's not in the orange and blue box....check behind the box.

Clue: light blue tarp.

LOL

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Still don't see him... looked in the orange and blue box... no bird... Am I blind?


Crickett,
Look on the blue tarp. There is a gray 'shoe' box (?) with the white top under the box. It looks like the pij is in the box with just the top of his head, one eye & cere showing.  

Cindy


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

*found*

Yes. On the blue tarp.
I couldn't find him myself at first. When I did, I just had to take a picture of it. Here is a fragment of a pic taken a few seconds later.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very clever pigeon for hiding so well! I found him but it took me several minutes. Great observation game! I think we should have a few more of these 'find the pigeon' pics to keep us guessing  

Lindi


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Gang!!! I found the little bugger... I had to zoom in on the photo... now I can go about the rest of my day...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Your pigeon is a great hider! Any idea why he was laying in the shoebox? Is he a free flying bird?


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

It crash-landed last year and stood in the doorway with a hanging wing but it can fly now. It specialises in finding warm spots to sit and that box is filled with pieces of cloth.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

ikedor said:


> It crash-landed last year and stood in the doorway with a hanging wing but it can fly now. It specialises in finding warm spots to sit and that box is filled with pieces of cloth.


Ahh! A snug spot!  Guess she wanted to be comfortable while keeping an eye on you.


----------

